

Computational Linguistics became an open access journal - rbanffy
http://www.mitpressjournals.org/loi/coli

======
blahedo
Old news but good news if you hadn't already heard it. :) ACL has always had
relatively open publication policies; the anthology has been online for years,
and even when there was a print version of CL the articles were online too
(maybe with an embargo of a month or two, but you could also go to the
authors' websites and grab the PDF there).

I was in for a big shock when I realised that non-NLP papers (i.e. those
published through ACM) were hard to find online and often required payment---
all through grad school I just looked up everything I needed online (for
free). It felt like a big step into the stone age when I had to start dealing
with ACM policies.

------
bane
I wish I had had this 10 years ago when I worked in the field.

Fantastic!

~~~
gtani
there's always the Anthology, keep you busy for a couple hours at least

<http://aclweb.org/anthology-new/>

~~~
kanny96
Yup. ACL Anthology is a big compendium of many journals and conference
proceedings in Computational Linguistics and NLP. Getting CL as an open access
is great too, though most libraries had their subscriptions.

------
Vivtek
!!! It's like Christmas in May, or a really early birthday! This makes me very
happy!

